# Costa Rica Packing Questions



## suzanne (Apr 18, 2008)

We leave May 16th and I need help with items to take. I have a Sony Camcorder with 40X zoom, that shoots both the mini dvd's and uses the memory stick for still photos. Since I am taking this do I also need to take a pair of binoculars? I am taking a pair of water shoes for rafting and beach use, I plan to wear sneakers on the plane, do I really need to take a pair of hiking boots, will the sneakers be ok for this? We are not planning to do a lot of hiking. I am also taking a pair of sandels for wearing to dinner, shopping, etc. 

I also plan to take a rain jacket and a small umbrella since its the rain forest and the rainy season. And hope its not to rainy to do all the stuff we have planned.

I usually take my ground Starbucks coffee and filters with me, but read in one of the guide books that they have good coffee grown there. How does it compare to Starbucks French Roast?

Any other packing ideas you all have would really be appreciated as we are trying to scale back as much as possible and still have what we need. We are on the Central Coast for the first 4 days then move inland to the Arenal Volcano area for 4 days then to Alueja (sp) for the last 3 days of our trip.

Suzanne


----------



## Mimi39 (Apr 18, 2008)

One of those small, plastic fold up parkas might be better than a rain jacket, they take up very little space in your carry-on or even your purse. I saw some yesterday at Walgreens. Yes, do try the locally grown coffee it's very good.  We had an extra afternoon free and took a coffee plantation tour -- lots of free samples.


----------



## PClapham (Apr 18, 2008)

We didn't need boots but we were there in February; didn't have good coffee but didn't look for it.  We wished we had a pair of good binoculars; came home and bought them too late!
Anita


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes, take binoculars.  You may not be a birder, but others around you will be looking at toucans, parrots, motmots and other spectacular looking birds and you will be there on the side wishing that had a pair and could look too.  Also, if you go see Mt. Arenal (an active volcano), you will need binoculars to see the rolling fireball rocks go down the side of the mountain.  (For obvious reasons, getting closer to the volcano so that you can see closer up is not a good idea.)

It will be rainier in May than February, but exactly how rainy depends upon where in Costa Rica you are.

Lots of top quality coffee is grown in Costa Rica, but I can't say in advance how easy it will be to purchase where you are.  A tour of the Cafe Britt coffee plantation was one of the more unique tours that I took (but I can't say why without spoiling it.)  Again, I don't know if you will be anywhere near this particular plantation.

Hiking boots are not needed, but you should have some plan for being able to walk around when it is wet.  (Lightweight rubbers?)

Have fun.  There is a lot of specular sites to see.


----------



## Canuck (Apr 18, 2008)

Cafe Britt is the best!  I have family living in Costa Rica and they bring some up every year....but it's never enough.

I never was a coffee drinker until my first vist to Costa Rica....now I'm hooked!

Rain gear is a must, but not boots.  Rubber "rain" shoes are lighter and easier to pack.  Good "walking" sandels are ideal and don't forget bug spray!


----------



## suzanne (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. I will take the binoculars. We are staying at the Arenal Parasio Resort, the unit we are supposed to be in has a direct view of the volcano so I really want to see any activity thats going on if we get the chance. I understand it gets fogged in frequently. I already have the bug spray, Cutters with 25% deet. I think I will go ahead and take my coffee just in case we don't get a chance to get some of theirs when we first arrive. I would love to do the coffee tour if we have enough time. I love good coffee. I'm also taking a small first aid kit just in case. Any others things you can think of would be appreciated. Do I need adaptors for charging cell phone and camcorder batteries? Thats the only power items I'm taking. 

Suzanne


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 18, 2008)

Mosquitoes and other flying, biting insects are not that bad -- especially when you compare with summertime in the northern areas of our country and Canada.  However, use your bug spray around your sock line.  You can easy walk through an area where there are chiggars.  If they get on you, talk about having a miserable set of itches!


----------



## eal (Apr 18, 2008)

There is good coffee everywhere.  When you fly home your plane will be filled with the aroma of fresh roasted coffee, as everyone stocks up at the airport and carries it on board.  Cafe Britt is a sure fire winner but there are other brands (and plantation tours) that are wonderful as well.

You will have a great time!


----------



## SciTchr (Apr 18, 2008)

*Lava views*



suzanne said:


> We are staying at the Arenal Parasio Resort, the unit we are supposed to be in has a direct view of the volcano so I really want to see any activity thats going on if we get the chance.



Hi Suzanne, 
We were in CR in February and loved it. The Arenal area is great. Your hotel has a volcano view, but not a lava view. To see the lava you need to be at the other side of the volcano - more near the lake. Check out this website. It shows which hotels are volcano view and which are lava view. There is a neat map that shows from which angles one can see the lava. We rented a private home near Linda Vista del Norte Hotel and woke up in the middle of the night to "thunder" and were able to see lava spewing from the top and flowing down the side. Awesome and scary at the same time. It was often cloudy and we felt fortunate to have seen it during a perfectly clear night. Have a great trip! You will love it there. We are going back again. PS A spot not to be missed is Ecotermales Hotsprings. It is family owned and very laid back. You get a great meal and 4 hours in the spa. You can book ahead (recommended) on the www.arenal.net website. We also booked the Hanging Bridges and really enjoyed it. Go as early as you can make it to get in a smaller group for the Hanging Bridges.

http://www.arenal.net/hotel/


----------



## CARTER281 (Jul 15, 2008)

*how much to bring*

will be headed to costa rica in 2 weeks, 2 adults and 2 kids 6 and 4.
how many outfits should we bring for the kids for 8 days
we have 1 night in san jose, 2 nights in arenal, 2 nights in monteverde, and 3 nights AI at timeshare villas sol gaunacaste.  also would a stroller be needed. trying to pack light but dw dosen't understand that concept. please help we will be traveling by 4x4 to each area with me driving.  should i worry about mosquitos, can i spray the kids with 25% deet.
any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 15, 2008)

CARTER28 said:


> will be headed to costa rica in 2 weeks, 2 adults and 2 kids 6 and 4.
> how many outfits should we bring for the kids for 8 days
> we have 1 night in san jose, 2 nights in arenal, 2 nights in monteverde, and 3 nights AI at timeshare villas sol gaunacaste.  also would a stroller be needed. trying to pack light but dw dosen't understand that concept. please help we will be traveling by 4x4 to each area with me driving.  should i worry about mosquitos, can i spray the kids with 25% deet.
> any help would be appreciated.



Of course it depends on whether you'll have a laundry service at your disposal. But you definitely have to pack to anticipate various climates...for the cool nights in rain forest climates you'll need a sweater and/or windbreaker for each person. Pack two swim suits each. Guanacaste province is dry so pack two pairs of shorts each. Sandals and/or flip flops for each. Buy teeshirts there, they will be cheap. As for deet I don't like it...Avon Skin So Soft works and is probably safer. (I used it in the rainy season in Panama to great effect.)

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## eal (Jul 15, 2008)

I concur with Carol:
I nearly froze to death the last time I was in Monteverde - bring some kind of jacket.

2 swimsuits are a necessity, you can buy flip flops there cheaply as well as t-shirts.  

Wear supportive and comfortable sneakers on the plane.  

The bugs have never bothered me in Costa Rica but Skin so Soft is better than deet because it repels more kinds of bugs.  

Message for your dw: Pack light!  You will thank me later!


----------

